# Your guilty pleasure listening thread



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay I know that someone out here still listens to Debbie Gibson or Taylor Swift. LOL.

What is your guilty pleasure disc that you would like to confess to listening to?

Here is mine:

Nelly Furtado's Whoa Nelly


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

We have done this same thread I don't know how many times :lol: I am not going to list all of the stuff I still like, but this one is a real favourite:









Alan Jackson Who I Am

I'm not going to list all of the tracks on it, but I pretty much enjoy the whole album, but the song that really resonates is All-American Country Boy. Sometimes, I'll put on the craziest music I can thing of, like some of Xenakis' electro-acoustic music, or perhaps Ligeti's Piano Concerto or Schnittke's Symphony 3 or pretty much anything classical, really, and then interject with a chorus of All-American Country Boy, before resuming. I especially enjoy it while driving through little farming communities and dusty roads with the windows open and the car stereo loud.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not really an Alan Jackson fan per se, but I have liked some of his older stuff. Here's another couple I really enjoy:











The last one is truly brilliant. He really outdid himself. I think it's likely the best song he ever wrote. He managed to step outside the schlock.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I like some Alan Jackson songs. Personally I'm more of a fan of the old school country songs like Merle Haggard and Johnny Cash .


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Speak of Jacksons, I really like the music of a fellow named Joe Jackson. His 1979 album 'Look Sharp' is fantastic. Some of his other albums that I also like, would qualify as guilty pleasures.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, certainly "Midnight Ranger" by Lothar and the Hand People. It's not even on YouTube! But those who know, know.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm not terribly guilty about a lot of pop pleasures because I genuinely think it's good music. But my undying love for this finely wrought little bundle of fun may have some looking askance:


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I have no guilt ( Some may say I have no shame!) I listen to....Bert Kaempfert and love it. 
He the man!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Vaughn Monroe - Ghost Riders in the Sky


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​I inherit all the L.P's Dusty Springfield ever made .
Sometimes I play one, the woman has a remarkable voice.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Would Mannheim Steamroller and Andrew Lloyd Webber count?


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Pugg said:


> ​I inherit all the L.P's Dusty Springfield ever made .
> Sometimes I play one, the woman has a remarkable voice.


Dusty is NOT a "guilty pleasure"!!! She's a pleasure, pure and simple! 

_Dusty in Memphis_ is a seriously GREAT record.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Badinerie said:


> I have no guilt ( Some may say I have no shame!) I listen to....Bert Kaempfert and love it.
> He the man!


Woo-hoo. Yeah.

Occasionally, I pull out Martin Denny's _Quiet Village_ and it give it a spin.










Aside from the musical enjoyment, there's the side-benefit of the fetching model on the cover. 

Should I feel guilty???


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2014)

arpeggio said:


> Would Mannheim Steamroller and Andrew Lloyd Webber count?


I'd keep that quiet, if I were you, Arpeggio!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Alvin Stardust - My Coo Ca Choo. Basically a rip-off of Norman Greenbaum's Spirit In The Sky by a 60's b-lister called Shane Fenton (real name - Bernard Jewry) who had a Glam/Rock 'n' Roll hybrid makeover in the early-mid 70s'. 'Guilty Pleasure' element enhanced by the terminally unhip-looking backing band roped in for the Top of The Pops performance. However, Alvin (who died earlier this year) was a true gent and never took himself too seriously.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Stuff like this:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

Florestan, if you consider that a guilty pleasure then your 'real' tastes must be fairly stellar. Or is there another reason?


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Florestan, if you consider that a guilty pleasure then your 'real' tastes must be fairly stellar. Or is there another reason?


Yeah, I agree.

Son House a "guilty pleasure"?!?!  No way! That's some SERIOUS stuff, life-and-death music!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok, I guess I should have read the original post.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

View attachment 58919


Confessiontime !! Yes, it is somewhat disturbing.....I actually play this once in a while......
And now I'm at it, sometimes Herb Albert lands on my deck, the song about that bull. But it was in my dad's collection, seriously!

View attachment 58918


But I draw the line at Barry Manilow......:devil:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I wish you hadn't mentioned Manilow - I've now got an earworm with Copacabana...


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Sorry...........


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree with dgee that I don't feel guilty over these things, but the mention of Wham! in the cheezy song thread reminded me of this song, and I'm sure I'd be looked down on some here for liking it. I know this group was guilty of some really cringe worthy antics, (like apparently stuffing their pants ala Spinal Tap style :lol but I think this is an excellent pop song, and I think George Michael has written some other quality pop songs too.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I confess that I sometimes listen to Hybrid's Wide Angle album. It transports me back to my carefree clubbing years (1992-2007) where I must admit that my musical interests were split between Classical and House / Trance. I know, it's cringe-worthy. I still have those Euphoria and Ministry of Sound boxed sets gathering dust somewhere...


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I must beg forgiveness, but I think this is a great Christmas album.
Run Run Rodolph


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another guilty pleasure-- Natasha Bedingfeld (sp?)... fun music.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

It's been probably two years since I listened to this, but I was somewhat addicted to it at one time...


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

I will occasionally cross paths with an ABBA song such as "Dancing Queen" or "Take a Chance on Me" and find myself sucked in before i groan and try to escape. But inevitably i can't resist and enjoy the sucking.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't feel guilty about anything I enjoy music-wise. I can enjoy Barry Manilow as much as anything depending on the occasion.

However I do keep my love of this 80's gem to myself most of the time. 
People just don't understand genius!!!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Antiquarian said:


> I confess that I sometimes listen to Hybrid's Wide Angle album. It transports me back to my carefree clubbing years (1992-2007) where I must admit that my musical interests were split between Classical and House / Trance. I know, it's cringe-worthy. I still have those Euphoria and Ministry of Sound boxed sets gathering dust somewhere...


Hybrid's Wide Angle album is a classic of it's genre. 
Kudos to you my friend. I've still got all my Euphoria, Gatecrasher and Ministry of Sound CDs. and they still receive love from time to time.


----------

